# How to prevent matting



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

I thought my dogs never matted until I felt a lump under my WGSL’s ear. Then I realized it wasn’t attached to anything except fur, so I tried to brush it and saw it was a small, round, knot of fur. I had to clip it off. I checked the other side and found an identical mat under that ear too. So now her hair is clipped a little on both sides. I hope it grows back. I brush her regularly but somehow missed those two spots. 

Do your dogs ever mat? How do you prevent it when regular brushing doesn’t work?


----------



## Quinnsmom (Dec 27, 2008)

I've had two coaties and know that those soft fluffy hairs behind the ears do tend to mat. If the mats are small sometimes you can tease them apart gently with a comb. Anything larger I will cut out since that area is so sensitive. Make sure your fingers are between the mat and the skin. Maybe using a fine-toothed, plastic comb for humans will get to the bottom of the fur when you groom. Have no fear about the hair regrowing, always does!!


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

My first coatie had a full coat like a Collie but with the course texture of the German Shepherd. Her coat behind her ears never matted. The one I have now is more of a medium coat with a silkier texture. I am dealing with ear mats now and will probably resort to clipping them off. I don't know if there is a way to prevent them.


----------



## John T24 (Oct 19, 2019)

Those steel fine tooth combs work good for matting...


They also works good to remove hair from a regular dog brush as yer brushing away..... It's the ole 2 handed attack...


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

i would think that regular brushing would work if you hit the problem areas a little more frequently. i have no trouble with ears but the under belly and tail are hard for me to stay on top of... especially since the old man spends so much time laying down now. when i bathed him more regularly, i found that conditioner helped to pry apart the existing knots.

life with a coating, but so worth it!


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

Yes, the back of their legs seem to be worse. I try to keep those areas trimmed. Seems like they can get them overnight some days.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

For some reason, my dogs hate being brushed below their tails, and toward the backs of their legs, but I didn’t find mats there. My short hair doesn’t mat, he just sheds. I had a nice metal flea comb and lost it.


----------

